# Siege of Gernrik Art



## Glisterspeck (Dec 20, 2013)

This is a watercolor study I did for a story, part of which has been critiqued here: 

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/540203-chapter-2-siege-of-gernrik-1400-words.html

The child, Medavea, becomes the founder of the Medavean religion. This is a scene from deep backstory in which she inherits her veil (in current story timeline, an ancient relic) from her mother.

Anyway, this is what most of the humans of the Cordillera look like. I decided while working on it that I wanted it to show a stronger influence from Orthodox iconography (which I love), and I ended up thickening up the contour lines way too much. Ugh. Alas, there is no undo in watercolors.


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 21, 2013)

I always have so much respect for traditional medium artwork for the very reason that there is no undo button!

I love it, reminds me of a renaissance fresco. Nice warm Mediterranean colour palette with nice middle eastern imagery. 

Great job!


----------

